# What do you see for custom milling pricing when buying lumber?



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been really starting to push the marketing on my lumber and slabs here and I've been having people ask about flattening, or doing some of the prep work on the slabs as some of them don't have the machinery to do a lot of the big work themselves.

I have done some work on sanding, milling and general work for an artist who could not do it himself. I was charging $45 an hour for the work but it was a combination of things and varied from piece to piece.

I know that some hardwood dealers will charge for straightline ripping and things like that. What are some of the common pricing you have seen? Is it for linear foot or board foot?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

What I see depends on how much a client is ordering, do they have a history of ordering, are they getting competitive bids, etc.

My work orders enough material that we get a lot of secondary milling done at no extra charge. Otherwise, they decide how much they want to charge and increase the board foot price accordingly.

Either way, the lead time has to allow for the extra processing time.

For smaller orders, it might sense to charge a milling fee as seems appropriate.

There, I think I've covered it all now. In summary, Yes, No and Maybe. (no help at then I suppose)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

These guys do the same type of stuff you mentioned http://www.recobklyn.com/index.html maybe can get somewhat of an idea


----------

